# Lucy says hi...



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Just thought I’d post a picture of Lucy that I took last night. I know a lot of you know her since I posted quite a bit about her with Chance.❤ She and my daughter are visiting from Seattle for Thanksgiving. ? She became my daughter’s ESA well over a year ago. Difficult decision to let her go, but she had always been super attached to my daughter and my daughter really needed her. They’re inseparable now. ?

Hope everyone has a wonderful Thanksgiving! ?


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Awwww. Very sweet. Happy Thanksgiving to you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Lucy is so cute, great picture of her. 
How old is she now?

Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi sweet Lucy.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Lucy is so cute, great picture of her.
> How old is she now?
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving to you and your family.


Lucy is 12 years old now and just as bossy as ever. ? She also still has a thing for socks.? The first picture was from about 9 years ago. The second picture was this morning. Quirky little dog but she always makes me smile. ?


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

She's very cute, love that she still has her sock addiction!.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

So cute and the sock!?! well what can you say, they are her teddy bears!


----------



## dalmalaine (Nov 29, 2019)

Awww sweetieee cute dogs <3


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

She is so sweet!


----------

